# [[]]



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess a lot of us don't have unlimited money to spend so it's pretty easy to know how many boxes of shells we buy. :wink:


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well if you are a pro as you have stated you should know that without having to ask. You won't find very many pro hunters on this website thank God!!!

I probably run 80-100 rounds through my hi-powered rifle in a year so I multiply that by the # of years, simple math mate!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have one gun I put a goo-gob through. Another that seen a bunch go down the barrel. And one rifle that has fired a ton of lead. When accuracy falls off and the bullet rattles down the barrel then I know I have reached the upper limit of s&*t load and it is time to replace the barrel. Works for me..... :lol:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What I do is for the most part I do the accuracy falls off


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Do you know how to break a barrel in???

You wish you touched a nerve.... yep I had reflex that would have put a boot up your wazoo if you were here... is that the type of nerve you are talking about??? :lol:


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I should of guessed you were a young guy... :lol:

What do you pro hunt? What do you consider a real good gun, maker and model? Just curious what the pros are using


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good Lord Buckeye, why the sarcastic remarks from a very simply question asked? I don't shoot enough to worry about the barrels and usually trade my guns pretty regular, thus the tongue in cheek comment from me. But you have jumped down this guys throat for what reason? Because he keeps records of rounds fired through his guns? Maybe because he had bought guns only some of us dream of? If he is a pro, which I didn't see him claim to be then his information is probable very useful to all. As for his age, where did that come from? He said he had been around guns for 35 years, not that he was 35 years old. And if he is, so what. Lighten up a little...........


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I spend an fair amount of time at the gun range sighting in the guns in the summer, the way I have been shooting this weekend so far, I am far from a pro................. :******:


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

A pro hunter shooting wild pigs in a cage.... thats gotta be tough.  I could care less about you pros :wink:

Gohan take a hike!! :lol:


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Jorge_V 
Thanks for the pictures and for the info about your country.

It is too bad gun owners in America are dived in how we think about gun ownership. I am for unrestricted gun laws and for punishing the scum that use guns in crime.

A sound suppressor for every one of my guns would make me happy.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

WOW looks like a big rat to me... :lol:

Have a good one mate. :lol:


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gun ownership and hunting are a previledge not a right


In this country gun ownership is a right.


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Ha. Ha ha ha. Ha. Ha ha.

If you really care that much, you should have a range book for each type of gun you shoot. For example, I have three: One for pistol, one for rifle, and one for shotgun. Or if you're just a rifle guy, you can have one for each caliber or gun.

My rifle book is a three-ring binger with divided sections for each rifle I own. I only shoot 5 rounds per target, and each target is glued or stapled onto a piece of heavy holepunched paper. At each entry, the right page has the target itself, with the aim points numbered. The left (the back of the entry before it) has a printed page with conditions, ammunition detail, random notes and statistics (like group size and distance between each consecutive shot), and information on flyers (really just reasons/excuses).

If I swap a barrel (or any other very important part on a rifle, like the trigger) it gets a whole new section. The group sizes are kept track of for each rifle (but not barrel/whatever variant) in a spreadsheet on my computer, along with a total-shots fired for each day at the range.

Using Microsoft Spreadsheet and my range book, I can figure out when I changed the barrel and highlight the appropriate spreadsheet entries and total them up to get my total rounds fired.

I can also highlight every rounds-fired thing and get a total number of rounds I've fired in my life as a shooter.

That number, in case anyone is wondering, is 10,427. In three years of shooting. Or 18,287 if you count my time shooting airguns.

Oh, and I also include total-cost-per-round data for each entry, so I can count how much I've spent on ammunition alone. That number is simply depressing.


----------



## Jorge_V (Oct 29, 2005)

[[]]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought about keeping track, but I shoot for fun and keeping track sounded to much like work to me. I can estimate the number of rounds by the number of primers I use annually. I shoot CCI in my 300 mag, Federal match in my 308 etc. This year I purchased and run out of 2000 Federal match, but I have 500 rounds still loaded so I guess I shot 1500 rounds.

I look for throat wear as an indicator to replace a barrel. Or if accuracy falls of and a good cleaning doesn't restore accuracy and a different scope changes nothing replace the barrel. I know, I am only a semi serious shooter.


----------

